# Gheenoe experts - what are the differences between the Super 16 and the LT25 ?



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

No expert but
LT25 Super 16
length 16' 16'
beam 56" 55"
weight 270lbs 350lbs
transom 16" 20"
capacity 3 persons 650lbs
Max HP 25HP 40hp

Seems base configuration for the Super is better stability for two persons seating wheras the LT can be configured many different ways from a solo operation to 3 person seating. Have never operated a Super but the weight and Max HP leans toward a more stable boat with a little more sideboard and the draft is not that much difference.

You can see more at LT25 at customgheenoe.com and the 16 at Gheenoe.net

Good luck, Jimmy


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Did you look at the super 18?
I would go w/the S16 over the LT if stability is your concern.

If you are on FBook:








Gheenoeholics | Facebook


This Group is for Gheenoe owners to show off your builds or your new setup. What you did,used,bought and what works best. ~Gheenoe boats only~ Gheenoeholics is a fan based group and not the...




www.facebook.com







Gheenoe Manufacturing, Titusville, FL


Maybe some dealers ^^^^^ locally might have some to physically look at.


----------



## grey2112 (May 25, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

The Super 16 is more stable, can handle bigger motor but the LT25 is very stable also. The LT25 is fully customizable as far as deck configuration and not so much with the Super 16. Definitely a lot more detail in the LT 25
I’m 340 pounds and fish with a buddy who is 6’8” 360 and we would fish my LT 25 with me up on the piling platform and him up front on a raised deck with a casting platform all day. I had a Honda BF20 on it and it would run about 22-24 miles an hour. I loved my Gheenoe, I just sometimes have to run open water so I sold it and bought my Mitzi.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

H


----------



## grey2112 (May 25, 2020)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> The Super 16 is more stable, can handle bigger motor but the LT25 is very stable also. The LT25 is fully customizable as far as deck configuration and not so much with the Super 16. Definitely a lot more detail in the LT 25
> I’m 340 pounds and fish with a buddy who is 6’8” 360 and we would fish my LT 25 with me up on the piling platform and him up front on a raised deck with a casting platform all day. I had a Honda BF20 on it and it would run about 22-24 miles an hour. I loved my Gheenoe, I just sometimes have to run open water so I sold it and bought my Mitzi.


That seals it for us - LT25 it is. Thank you.


----------



## olbardo (Jun 20, 2019)

grey2112 said:


> That seals it for us - LT25 it is. Thank you.


I’ve got an LT25 for sale in SC- $6k. If you’re interested text me at (704) 458-1228


----------



## grey2112 (May 25, 2020)

olbardo said:


> I’ve got an LT25 for sale in SC- $6k. If you’re interested text me at (704) 458-1228


Text sent


----------

